# wow! :)



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

After a couple of months at looking into buying my father-in laws 33gtst 

and having no luck with insurance being 19 years old ( the only quote i was able to obtain was £5000)

..ADRIAN FLUX have quoted me £2400 just under tpft 

i am pretty exstatic with that quote and im going to take it 

obviously that includes the OC discount for which i am going to pay for within the week (£45 to save you 100's..bargain..and i want that carbon pen )

needless to say i will be taking the policy out by the end of the month


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

good god that is a lot of money, the car cant be worth more than 4k?

but then again saying that you are only 19.

welcome to the world of owning a skyline


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i know it seems alot but if i want to be driving a skyline at my age thats whats its gunna take right 

im still over the moon though 

dont worry, i wont be showing off in it, thinkin im some kind of track driving king on the public road just because i drive a skyline 
if anything i will be taking it more easy on the public roads than with other cars 


its a lot of ponies to the rear wheels with my level of driving experience
think im gunna do one of those track days where you get taught how to drive...properly lol

cant hurt can it 
and great fun i imagine
great to see what me and the car can do in safety as well


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

the best place to get to know your car is on the track, get yourself on one of the CAT D driver training days.

Seems to be THE thing to do.


Good luck with it anyway matey, get some pics up etc when you can. There arent a huge amount of gtst's on this site, you will find the majority on skylineowners.com .

They are good fun to drift though!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

the cat d days that was what i was thinking 

A lot of people give the impression that they see the gtst as a lesser car to the gtr of the same type (32/33/34) yet i dont see it this way 

i jus see them as different
theyre both beasts in their own right 

and with the right mods..any skyline can fit your needs im sure 
and even a gtst can quite easily be a supercar slayer 

im getting ahead of myself anyway, need to find my limits with the car first


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh and i dont like their forum


----------

